# Umbrellas at 3D's????



## johnnylb (Apr 15, 2003)

*Do what you have to do!*

If the rules allow the use of an umbrella, then by all means, you should carry one. Being able to block the sun off a sight, or a peep is a good thing. Blocking a little wind, or a lot, is a good thing. And of course, if it rains, you can keep your hat dry!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

if i was shooting at those levels i'd do it too. 
if you shoot one more twelve and could win 10 g's because... heck yeah...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

precious time ?

If your in a hurry.. I don't think a 3-D shoot is where you need to be...


----------



## taker (Mar 4, 2004)

There is a 2 min. time limiet too shoot . I use one and never go over ! If 5 shooters take 2 mins each at the stake,It could be 15 min.plus after its scored to shoot 1 target. shade UP:darkbeer:


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

youll have that especialy if the shoot draws a large crowd its not a big deal


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

I know what you mean about the umbrellas. I'm sorry, but that just makes me laugh. To me, having a buddy hold your umbrella is like having him help you with your shot to a small extent. Yeah, I know its legal!!! Takes some of the challenge out of the game of 3D though. I also agree that a competitive shooter has to do everything allowed to help his/her score, and if I were competing at a high level I'd probably do it. 

I do think some people need to realize that the local club's 3D isn't the IBO championship, and should probably take into consideration that a lot of the people don't want to wait on them to take a very long time to shoot. My friends and I are open class shooters, and we do take time looking through bino's and addressing the target, but if there's a group waiting on us we let them shoot through. A lot of bowhunter class shooters really roll their eyes at the open class guys, and when there's umbrellas involved, I kinda can't blame them! I'm sorry umbrella people! :wink:


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

The IBO rules state only one person may use the umbrella for another... two minute time rule still applies.....

However, I doubt most local clubs have a rule.........


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

> I do think some people need to realize that the local club's 3D isn't the IBO championship, and should probably take into consideration that a lot of the people don't want to wait on them to take a very long time to shoot. My friends and I are open class shooters, and we do take time looking through bino's and addressing the target, but if there's a group waiting on us we let them shoot through. A lot of bowhunter class shooters really roll their eyes at the open class guys, and when there's umbrellas involved, I kinda can't blame them! I'm sorry umbrella people! :wink:


[/QUOTE]

if its not against the rules more power to them ..


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Next you wont know about the guy that carries a stool to the shoot. So did seeing guys use an umbrella affect your score?:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*There allowed at ASA*

One needs to practice just like he shoots at national level.

We shade each others scopes and peeps all the time.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*it's not 2 min. though*

it's 2 for the first shooter then 1 min. for each one after, (got that pointed out to us at oak ridge).


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

*umbrella?*

All I know is I wish I had an umbrella at the last shoot.. the sun was so strong, i couldnt even see the pin.. 
Now, for the stool.. hmm, i just got one. Makes it kind of nice to take a load off while your waiting for all the umbrella shooters! (kidding)


----------



## rescue15 (Apr 11, 2003)

IBO Rulebook says...


> Each archer shall be allowed a maximum of two minutes to complete his or her shot.


I'm pretty sure ASA is the same. 

Steve


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

rescue15 said:


> IBO Rulebook says...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure ASA is the same.
> ...


ASA is 2 minutes for the first shooter, 1 minute for every shooter after that........

Now for the question for anyone.......how many umbrellas can you use in the ASA?????????????





















The correct answer is 1, not 2. If it was ASA rules they were breaking the rules.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Thats interesting, maybe that is that why the umbrellas are so big?


----------



## wyofoamhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

It's been an unwritten rule at our club tournaments for as long as I can remember, that if anyone shows up with an umbrella on the tournament course, they get beat with it. :tongue: (Just kidding about that, of course)

At our mountain shoots, which are held at around 7,800 feet elevation, people sometimes have to wear rain jackets and parkas to keep the rain and snow off of them, so umbrellas are not much of a concern to anyone.


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

Nothing wrong with an umbrella. We have used them when it is a little windy out and it does not take that much more time to shoot with them. As for the sun we can take care of that with our hats usually, holding them over the persons eyes-peep and sight, and that actually saves time because you are not working hard to see everything, squinting, letting down and drawing a few times etc. If people want to shoot through then just ask, most of the time people will just let you go on by, not a big deal at all.  Besides if you have some "big" guys with you they can just get around you and block the wind that way.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I hope my fellow archers dont give me too hard a time at the next shoot, but i will have an umbrella with me.. i might not need it, but if i do it will be there!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

if you are gonna shoot at the triple crown at turnpike archery i will be sure to give you a hard time...

whine whine whine... lol:wink: :tongue:


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

DB is right, If you would use one at Nat'l. then you should do it when you are practicing as well. You should also allow people to shoot through if you are holding them up. They are a piece of eqiupment no diff. then a sight or stab. if you want to be comptitive with the top shooters. I spend thousands of dollars shooting every year & that is one of the best pieces of equipment a person can carry in the right situation. You are always going to have the folks out there shooting a hunting setup that don't agree but thats just the diff. in the style of shooter. The IBO rule is 2 minutes per shooter and one umbrella. I hope you all shoot nothing but X's with or without an umbrella, and if your in my group you are welcome to mine any day, I will even hold it for you.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

archerdad said:


> if you are gonna shoot at the triple crown at turnpike archery i will be sure to give you a hard time...
> 
> whine whine whine... lol:wink: :tongue:


I will be there.. Will you hold my umbrella for me? LOL


----------



## Colorcountry (Jun 6, 2006)

*Pansies*

Puleese....the sport of 3-D is to simulate an actual hunt IMHO. What next, caddies to carry your equipment and judge distance? 4-wheeler carts and courses? Are you going to carry your widdo umbrellas with you when you hunt? I sure hope the game will stand still for two minutes while you shade the glare and buffet the wind!


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Colorcountry said:


> Puleese....the sport of 3-D is to simulate an actual hunt IMHO.
> 
> I'm glad you stated that is your opinion. 3-D to me is about the competition.
> I carry an umbrella but most times you can shade the other persons eyes with your hand and their scope with your hat.
> ooops, did I say scope? Now your going to give me a hard time about that 'cause you don't use one of them on a hunt either,right?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Hey..There's an idea... Golf carts.. that would be nice.


----------



## Colorcountry (Jun 6, 2006)

Top Cat said:


> Colorcountry said:
> 
> 
> > ....... ooops, did I say scope? Now your going to give me a hard time about that 'cause you don't use one of them on a hunt either,right?
> ...


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

hey golf cart... mmmm

i have access to a red one with carbon fober trim ... man that would be sweet... lol

i wonder if i could talk my mom into driving it for a few of us...there is enough room for 4...


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Save me a seat!


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Colorcountry, old, you think your old. I got ya by 12 years and I don't consider myself old. Most of my friends do though


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

:shade:


----------



## Colorcountry (Jun 6, 2006)

You're older 'n dirt, then, Top Cat.:wink: 

I guess you too, remember the good old days before we carried umbrellas in order to shoot our bows.:sad: 

Here's what you guys need a 4 x 4 lifted archery/golf cart - -










All Electric 4x4 & 4x2 Lifted Golf Carts

The ultimate 4x4 lifted golf cart and the only 4x4 all electric off road golf cart available. This off road golf cart is run by two electric motors with speeds up to 22mph and a 28 mile range. Available with two 15.5hp motors. The Bad Boy 4x4 lifted golf cart will out pull a 400cc 4x4 ATV. Lifted 4x4 golf cart will take you places you never thought you could go!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Is that an umbrella rack on the top? LOL 
Wouldn't that be considerd bowhunting equipment? It's camo!


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

Wow I guess I forgot that 3-D was hunting, as soon as I can eat one of these foam targets I will go to a hunting setup to score points. Oh wait I said points, Oh that's right it's not hunting it's about shooting a target for points not to put meat in the freezer. I think all to often we forget that there are diff. classes for a reason. That way the people that need all year to get ready to hunt can shoot the hunting class and the rest of us can go shoot some neat and interesting equipment that allows us to compete at more advanced levels. Just so I'm clear and don't offend you folks that are competing in these classes I know you all don't need all year to get ready to hunt just a few do evedently. And let's face it sometimes the hunter class is just more fun. But for those of us who dont shoot it we use everything we can get.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## Colorcountry (Jun 6, 2006)

Nupper said:


> Wow I guess I forgot that 3-D was hunting, as soon as I can eat one of these foam targets I will go to a hunting setup to score points......


I guess that foam tastes a little like crow...I've eaten a lot of that lately:zip: 

We don't shoot a lot of outdoor 3-D targets here in the Rocky Mountains during the winter...in fact they start in May or June which is just perfect for us to tune in our equipment for the archery hunt in August. I don't know...June through August does not a full year make. But your mileage may vary out there in Iowa.:wink:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

its called Archery Ettiquette. even though we are competitors, we can show respect and ettiquette for our fellow shooters. by shading there sights, peeps or blocking the wind. would you want to beat a guy because he shaded your sight and you didnt do the same for him?

the umbrella is a good idea as long as its used the proper way . i sure wish we had one in Omaha, of course it might have carried the holder away ..:wink: 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

Colorcountry it sounds like you have a sense of humor at least. :wink: Most guys shoot 3D for some form of competition on different levels. Some people have a certain something they want to get out of it and other people have other ideas about it. Sometimes I shoot a hunting setup, sometimes I shoot with a scope, it's called having fun and getting off the couch and away from the TV for a while.


----------



## Colorcountry (Jun 6, 2006)

The Yankee said:


> it's called having fun and getting off the couch and away from the TV for a while.


Ding, ding, ding....We have a winner!:cheer2: 

But seriously...I was at that 3D shoot this weekend. There were 40 targets. The group of archers ahead of us were representatives of brand X (I won't say). There were seven shooters in their group, each one taking a full 2 minutes. That was at least 15 minutes per target! Multiply that by 40 targets and the time to travel between targets and set-up it was like 12 hours to complete the course! Shooting through was not allowed in this particular competition. It made for a very long and boring day with hours spent by our group waiting for Brand X shooters.

If that's the way they want to represent their equipment it's fine with me, but it wasn't impressive. They just didn't shoot that much better!


----------



## slinger09 (Oct 11, 2004)

I would never go through the hassle of carrying one but I certainly down mind holding it for someone else, as long as they dont take too much time. Personally I just use the force. Close my eyes and let r rip.:tongue:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

This thread is totally insane!!!!!!!!!!!!We are all in a sport together and are supposed to promote it instead we here.So and so does it different so I am going to cry.Last time I looked we all payed a entry fee for these shoots so why does it matter if someone does not do it the way you do?
How about the bowhunter that never picks his bow up until the season gets here?Now that is something that we should complain about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

Colorcountry what kind of a league/National organization were you shooting in? Who lets 7 guys go out and shoot all in one group? Was this a local shoot? You said that you could not shoot through, was it a rule stated at the start or was it that they would not let you shoot through? :confused2: Not trying to hijack this thread but I am curious.


----------



## Colorcountry (Jun 6, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> ...So and so does it different so I am going to cry....


Ah, you're just the type of man this sport needs, one who is passionate! But in all honesty, no one is crying around here. Makeda asked a question about umbrellas....I just put in my $.02 (I happen to think it *can *be rude and unsportmenlike, but not always) 

If you want to use an umbrella, it's fine with me. But please be concientious of other shooters...it's only sporting.:rain:


----------



## Colorcountry (Jun 6, 2006)

The Yankee said:


> Colorcountry what kind of a league/National organization were you shooting in? Who lets 7 guys go out and shoot all in one group? Was this a local shoot? You said that you could not shoot through, was it a rule stated at the start or was it that they would not let you shoot through? :confused2: Not trying to hijack this thread but I am curious.


Location: Lion’s Club Camp:

Time: Saturday: Staggered Start between 7am and 10am - limit 6 shooters per target
Sunday: 8am with shooter’s meeting at 7:30am sharp 
Registration: 2-6pm on Friday and 7am to 9:30am Saturday 
Pre-Register by May 26 and get automatically entered into the Early Bird Drawing held Saturday evening. 
Awards: Silver Belt Buckles for 1st place in adult styles
Zinc buckles for youth and cub divisions. All kids will receive a participation award. Awards for 2nd and 3rd place in all styles. Kids awards will be held Saturday afternoon after 5:30pm. 
Format: Unmarked 3D animals: 40 on Saturday 20 on Sunday 
Adult & Youth score both days. Cubs and younger can shoot both days, but compete for score on Saturday only. Kids awards Saturday afternoon after 5:30pm.

Seniors age 50 and over: The Senior Olympics will be held in conjunction with the Bowhunter Classic. There will be a separate registration fee due at shoot, plus separate awards: gold, silver and bronze medals. You will be able to shoot both shoots at once. Please join in the fun and shoot for a GOLD! 
Rules: Binoculars, OK. 
1 arrow 12, 10, 8, 5 scoring No range finders
Ties result in shoot off 
Scorecards must be turned in, correctly totaled, and on time.
Top flights will shoot together on Sunday. Equipment may be checked. 
Team Shoot: $5.00 per person. We will randomly draw teams and payback 80%. 
1st place team splits 50%, 2nd place splits 20% & 7th place splits 10% 

Bowhunter Classic Shoot

Styles : T Traditional: Longbow and wood arrows, other arrow types grouped
with Recurve (strings cannot lay against Limb), adults only 
R Recurve: Adult Recurve or Youth & Under Recurve or Longbow 
BH Bowhunter: Fingers and no sights, all ages 
F/S Bowhunter Freestyle: Release and fixed sights, Adult & Youth 
F/S ltd Bowhunter Freestyle Limited: Fingers and fixed sights, Adult & Youth 
O Open: Movable Sights, Adult and Youth or any of the above 
PW or LT PeeWee & Little Tykes shoot either Sights or No Sights


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Colorcountry said:


> Puleese....the sport of 3-D is to simulate an actual hunt IMHO. What next, caddies to carry your equipment and judge distance? 4-wheeler carts and courses? Are you going to carry your widdo umbrellas with you when you hunt? I sure hope the game will stand still for two minutes while you shade the glare and buffet the wind!


I go bowhunt when I'm hungry. The rest of the time though I shoot 3-d. I shoot for SCORE. I shoot to compete. I shoot to win. If it was to simulate bowhunting, I would go set up a mckenzie in front of my treestand and shoot it. I acutally do that in my yard. 3-d is a game. I dont shoot my hunting setup when I shoot 3-d. To me its a different form of archery. Did I mention I shoot for SCORE. Yes we use 1 umbrella from time to time to shade a scope or a lens. We are courteous of people who want to just step up to the stake and fling. Go for it. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Colorcountry (Jun 6, 2006)

boojo35 said:


> I go bowhunt when I'm hungry. The rest of the time though I shoot 3-d. I shoot for SCORE. I shoot to compete. I shoot to win. If it was to simulate bowhunting, I would go set up a mckenzie in front of my treestand and shoot it. I acutally do that in my yard. 3-d is a game. I dont shoot my hunting setup when I shoot 3-d. To me its a different form of archery. Did I mention I shoot for SCORE. Yes we use 1 umbrella from time to time to shade a scope or a lens. We are courteous of people who want to just step up to the stake and fling. Go for it. Different strokes for different folks.


Well, it is kind of curious that the targets are "game" animals and that they have a "kill" zone. For those reasons alone, I stated that 3D shoots simulate a "hunt."

I'm not sure if you read all my posts, but these guys actually made it impossible for us to turn our score cards in on time. We started at 9:00 and finished at 5:30...of course they finished just in time to turn in their score cards. 

It didn't really matter to us however, whether we won or lost, because we were with a lot of good people, having a good time, and getting some good practice. I hope all you guys posting to this thread are more thoughtful and sportsmenlike.


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

Colorcountry I ask you again, you said there were 7 guys ahead of you, then in the rules it states there can only be 6 in a group. You said you were not allowed to shoot through. If they were holding you up, did you ask them to shoot through? My point here is that I always hear about people complaining about slow shooting and I always ask if they asked the people to shoot through or just wait there and complain about it.  If there were 7 people shooting in front of me when there is only supposed to be 6 maximum and holding me up I would walk right up and ask them to shoot through. Most would let you go through.:wink:


----------



## Colorcountry (Jun 6, 2006)

The Yankee said:


> If there were 7 people shooting in front of me when there is only supposed to be 6 maximum and holding me up I would walk right up and ask them to shoot through. Most would let you go through.:wink:


Well in the perfect world, they would let you shoot through. Like I said we were down to the wire as far as time was concerned....these guys were not giving up their chance to turn in their score cards on time and lose the coveted "belt buckle". Yes, I'm sure I could have been a jerk and challenged their scores based upon them shooting 7 instead of a group of 6. No one at the shoot were allowed to shoot through because of the time constraint....it would cause a lot of contention.

That's not who I am, as a middle-aged woman, I wasn't about to take on the serious, umbrella-armed, prefessional shooters in a group of seven.

Just hoping more target archers will think about how their actions might be inconveniencing others or placing others at a disadvantage.

I


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

I see now thankyou for explaining. And now...:focus:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Maybe these clubs should think about having the Hunter class start at 8 and the Open's at 9.. or something like that.. I have only had to wait at one shoot so far, couldnt ask to shoot through, because they were waiting on a couple of groups ahead of them..and yes, they had scopes and umbrellas. Not knocking them, thats just how it is sometimes. Everyone pays to shoot, and some shoot faster than others..But i think the scorecard turn in time should have been extended, if its not your fault.
I shoot in the hunter class, and as i get better and can afford it, i hope to have one of those "fancy" bows..


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I just think it's funny, that's all. But you're right... it's just a matter of how you see the competition. Some people are VERY competitive... others, like myself... enjoy shooting because it keeps them out of the bars... ha ha ha

Just kidding. I joke about going to Vegas and being the only one shooting without binoculars. But that's my choice. I LIKE my talent at shooting that way. Similarly to those shooters who shoot without pins. 

Everyone has a different flavor. I just have to laugh.

The lady I shot against in top flight had been shooting for 16 years, was sponsored, shooting her target bow etc... yeah, she won. But she didn't win by that much!


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

irefuse said:


> The lady I shot against in top flight had been shooting for 16 years, was sponsored, shooting her target bow etc... yeah, she won. But she didn't win by that much!


 Yes but she did win, it dosen't matter by how much. A win is a win and I'm sure that is why she chooses the equipment she does. To have every advantage possible.


----------



## Colorcountry (Jun 6, 2006)

Top Cat said:


> Yes but she did win, it dosen't matter by how much. A win is a win and I'm sure that is why she chooses the equipment she does. To have every advantage possible.


We win by our own measure sometimes, and it's not always about the competition. I count it a win when I can actually pull my bow back and hit the target! SCORE!:whoo:

Irefuse won by her own measure (as she stated in her post)....and more power to her for not caving in to the ideals of others.:darkbeer: :clap2: 

I guess that's why they have diferent classes....different strokes for different folks :grouphug:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Colorcountry said:


> I count it a win when I can actually pull my bow back and hit the target! SCORE!:whoo:
> 
> I hear ya! :whoo:


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Colorcountry, I wasn't knockin' irefuse, I was just trying to explain to her why some people like to shoot the equipment that will give them an edge.
If I offended anyone I am sorry.
I try to get every advantage I can when I shoot 3-D, it dosen't always pay off but I enjoy shooting the highend stuff. 
It all boils down to, if you are shooting a bow and having fun, that is what really matters. 
I agree irefuse did a heck of a job coming close to the other ladies score.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Top Cat said:


> Colorcountry, I wasn't knockin' irefuse, I was just trying to explain to her why some people like to shoot the equipment that will give them an edge.
> If I offended anyone I am sorry.
> I try to get every advantage I can when I shoot 3-D, it dosen't always pay off but I enjoy shooting the highend stuff.
> It all boils down to, if you are shooting a bow and having fun, that is what really matters.
> I agree irefuse did a heck of a job coming close to the other ladies score.



Hey, no offense taken. 

You made the exact same point I was making actually in that to her winning was very important. But it wasn't just winning... she also had some personal best scores in her mind that she had mentioned. Also, with a 16-year background I'm sure it takes a lot more to continue to improve. 

To me... winning is being able to COMPETE with shooters as good as her even though my equipment may not be as neat. Luckily, at my stage improving my shooting is easy.. because I'm an amateur. :darkbeer:

It is good to hear from more experienced shooters who shoot these 3Ds competitively because it gives us good insight into why those practices are so important. Which I'm sure is why Makeda posed the question.

Good luck to you in your shooting! ... and believe me, I'll take all the advice I can get...


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

irefuse.. that was a good post there. It just shows we all can have a discussion without bashing and yelling at each other.  You probably did very good with the equipment you have and should be proud. I have everything from a hunting setup to a target bow with a $400 sight and scope on it, I shoot all of the stuff and I have the most fun when I shoot my hunting setup with the pin sight. Whatever floats your boat is what I am trying to say!!


----------



## taker (Mar 4, 2004)

Thats just great ,I was in a group of seven each day , in fact we were told that was fine.sunday the top flights had 7 in them . Any one could of shoot throug and go were!!! 288 shooter 40y targets that were assind sunday ,you pull you last target. THEY moved the post time cause of the number of shooters,every traget we went to we waited to shoot.The ELKO club did a great job ;from the 2006 bowhunter classic champion (freestyle):darkbeer: unbrella user !


----------



## Ohio Bow (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm w/you MAKEDA, They should have to face the elements that mother nature throws them.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*hmmmm*

treeman you are the only one the makes any since on this thread.... i am with ya..


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Just my opinion in this shooting through thing. I believe if you are taking so freaking much time to shoot that you are holding other people up YOU are responsible for ASKING THEM if they would like to shoot through! I don't feel the group following you is responsible for coming up to you and asking. After all, YOU are the problem not THEM 
The people I shoot with are not super slow but we take our time and try to shoot our best. If a faster group catches us we let them go by if they want. We ask them, that's how it should be. Common sense and courtesy try it!


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

I know I started this thread and I haven't said anything about it yet. I'm just going to say that I do appreciate everybody's opinions. I didn't want to make this a huge arguing ordeal, I just wanted to see what people thought. Anyway, thanks for all of your input.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Makeda, you should post another thread..that one got lots of input! You're on a roll!


----------



## BugZ (Feb 28, 2004)

Congrats taker on the win!! Hears a thought about umbrellas since I have shot with and without them. When the wind is blowing, especially gusting, then it would take more time for shooters to make the shot. An umbrella allows the shooter to get settled in quicker and make the shot usually on the first draw and not have to wait for the wind to die down a little. I have trained myself to shoot when I am on target and ready, not within a given time period. When I shoot in wind without some kind of wind block then I will let down several times before I can get off a shot. With a wind block I can get the shot off in the first draw and rarely have to let down. Think about how long each one of these guys would take if they had to keep letting down waiting for the right shot. I am also willing to bet that these same shooters take almost the same amount of time to shoot without an umbrella on calm days. Now I do know there are time limits but who is running around with a stop watch going up to a shooter and disqualifies them for taking 2 second longer than the limit. Sorry I haven't seen any stop watches on our 3-D courses. 

Since we are talking about time consumption on the course what about traditional shooters who take a long time to find their arrows when they miss their targets. Oops not another can of worms.  :wink:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

reylamb said:


> ASA is 2 minutes for the first shooter, 1 minute for every shooter after that........
> 
> Now for the question for anyone.......how many umbrellas can you use in the ASA?????????????
> 
> ...


??? Where in the ASA rule book does it say only 1??? If so I'm glad i got a huge one....:wink:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> ??? Where in the ASA rule book does it say only 1??? If so I'm glad i got a huge one....:wink:


Under shooting rules, rule N....
N. Shooters are permitted to receive assistance from only one (1) shooter in their group. Assistance will be limited to holding a cap or a single standard golf-style umbrella.


----------



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

All I ask is: 
If you bring a umbrella and ask me to hold it for you. No problem. Just do the same for me. I haven't had anybody say no yet.


----------



## Rimfire Kid (Jun 3, 2006)

*Umbrellas?! LOL!*

I've just recently started shootin' 3D...hadn't seen this yet, but hadn't really been to any big shoots yet. The idea of a couple guys holdin' umbrellas for a buddy does seem a little ridiculous and comical ta me though...who's gonna hold the umbrella ta block the glare from the sun and the wind for ya when that WALLHANGER is standing in front of ya?! I guess if it's legal though and they want ta do this by all means let em...nothin' says we can't laugh though, right! I guess if there's money involved I might could understand it, but it's still sounds silly and aggrivatin' in my opinion.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

reylamb said:


> Under shooting rules, rule N....
> N. Shooters are permitted to receive assistance from only one (1) shooter in their group. Assistance will be limited to holding a cap or a single standard golf-style umbrella.




ruh ro.....better correct my score some.....


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Rimfire Kid said:


> I've just recently started shootin' 3D...hadn't seen this yet, but hadn't really been to any big shoots yet. The idea of a couple guys holdin' umbrellas for a buddy does seem a little ridiculous and comical ta me though...who's gonna hold the umbrella ta block the glare from the sun and the wind for ya when that WALLHANGER is standing in front of ya?! I guess if it's legal though and they want ta do this by all means let em...nothin' says we can't laugh though, right! I guess if there's money involved I might could understand it, but it's still sounds silly and aggrivatin' in my opinion.


When money is on the line....any little thing helps...I'm not thinking about the wallhanger when I'm holding my 5x scope on the foam animal from the ground....I think about him on the drive home from the ASA worlds when 3-d is over and hunting begins.....when you have been around it enough and spend the money some of us do then you will understand....Yes we are out to have fun...but when i step to the stake I'm all business


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

They are allowed so if you want to use one go for it. If not, don't. It is no different than asking if someone should be allowed to use a Scope for 3D. In the end, 3D is not hunting, it is not (at the levels above local shoots) about preparing for hunting, it is a sport and like all sports the object is to win within the rules given!

For the record, I don't carry an umbrella, but it is because I am old and out of shape and carry as little extra weight as possible!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Makeda said:


> I went to a 3D archery shoot over the weekend and I saw some guys shooting the course doing something I didn't know really what to think about. Whenever one of them would get up to shoot, two other men with umbrellas would position themselves behind them in order to block the wind and the other would make sure there wasn't a glare on their pins. What do you think about this? I noticed a lot of people were annoyed with them, not only because of the precious time they were taking.



Wow, I have seen some of the comments!!! :mg: 
Well the IBO rule states One umbrella. The shade is a given to those that shoot lens or clarifiers. Especially if the sun is out in full force like it was in P.A. over the weekend. My G/F shoots FHC and she needed shaded a couple of times over the weekend.
hey sometimes you need a little help.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Tommy Chumley said:


> For the record, I don't carry an umbrella, but it is because I am old and out of shape and carry as little extra weight as possible!



Carry my stool....umbrella snacks drinks tools and parts to repair quick fixes though....Them FLW stools from wally mart sure do make nice caddies...


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I was at the Ibo in PA. over the weekend. I had my umbrella, stool and binos.:mg:


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Carry my stool....umbrella snacks drinks tools and parts to repair quick fixes though....Them FLW stools from wally mart sure do make nice caddies...


I have actually been looking for one! None of the dang Walmarts around here carry the FLW Stool! :angry:


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*BooHoo!!!*

:darkbeer: Hell, Why argue over a umbrella if they want too use it let them they are the ones with $1000.oo to $2000.oo worth of bow and equip. and all the time and other money they have in it, :mg: I don't see a problem,I have a [email protected]$ 500 bucks in my set up and if I could get a buddy of mine to hold a umbrella over my head to help my score I would,I ain't running a race at a shoot,but I don't like to be held up by dumb stuff either,and putting a umbrella up over someones head can't take too very long could it? :darkbeer: JUST MY .02:darkbeer: :mg:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Tommy Chumley said:


> I have actually been looking for one! None of the dang Walmarts around here carry the FLW Stool! :angry:


If you have an Acedemy sports in your area, try them.


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

JAG said:


> If you have an Acedemy sports in your area, try them.


Good call! They call it a Dove Stool and it is available in Mossy Oak camo only, but at $5.99 each, I bought 2! I'll attach a few tubes for arrows and be good to go for Metropolis! Thanks!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

yup.. same here, bought a couple golf tubes and attached them.. although the walmart chair has more compartments..


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

If you ask me to hold your umbrella, sorry guys, I'd be as likley to launch it out my bow a hold it.LOL

By all means use them if you want to, I dont pratice with them so I think they would throw me off any ways!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Nitroboy said:


> :darkbeer: Hell, Why argue over a umbrella if they want too use it let them they are the ones with $1000.oo to $2000.oo worth of bow and equip. and all the time and other money they have in it, :mg: I don't see a problem,I have a [email protected]$ 500 bucks in my set up and if I could get a buddy of mine to hold a umbrella over my head to help my score I would,I ain't running a race at a shoot,but I don't like to be held up by dumb stuff either,and putting a umbrella up over someones head can't take too very long could it? :darkbeer: JUST MY .02:darkbeer: :mg:



I agree 150%.....its hard to race with a scope and shooting out to 50yards....:wink:


----------

